# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Κεφαλονιάς - Αργοστόλι, Ληξούρι, Σάμη, Πόρος (Kefalonia reports)

## BASILIS

Πριν 10 λεπτά εγκαινιάστηκε το καινούργιο λιμάνι του Πόρου Κεφαλονιάς και το πρώτο πλοίο που έδεσε είναι φυσικά το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ να είναι καλορίζικο το νέο λιμάνι

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλορίζικο το καινούργιο λιμάνι λοιπόν χωρις προβλήματα. και με συνεχή κίνηση. μήπως έχουμε καμιά φωτό.???

----------


## BASILIS

εχω μία τραβηγμένη από το σπίτι μου αλλά φαίνεται μόνο το κατάστρωμα του Επτάνησος και είναι μακρινή το απόγευμα όμως θα ανεβάσω το υπόσχομαι

----------


## BASILIS

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ πρώτο πλοίο που έδεσε στο καινούργιο λιμάνι που σήμερα εγκαινιάστηκε

Εικόνα091 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## BASILIS

Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο καινούργιο λιμάνι του Πόρου

----------


## .voyager

Το λιμάνι της Σάμης από το Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## ελμεψη

Εισοδος στο λιμανι πανω απο το Επτανησος.Μια πανεμορφη εικονα οπου το γαλαζοπρασινο της θαλλασας ερχεται και δενει με τα γραφικα σπιτακια και το πρασινο του πυκνου δασους που το περιβαλει

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, φίλε μου, για την φωτογραφία του ομορφότερου και γραφικότερου λιμανιού της πατρίδας μου. 
Ιδιαίτερα σήμερα, που εδώ στα ξένα βρέχει ασταμάτητα από το πρωί και χαλάει ο κόσμος ολόκληρος ...




> Εισοδος στο λιμανι πανω απο το Επτανησος.Μια πανεμορφη εικονα οπου το γαλαζοπρασινο της θαλλασας ερχεται και δενει με τα γραφικα σπιτακια και το πρασινο του πυκνου δασους που το περιβαλει

----------


## Appia_1978

Έψαξα σήμερα λίγο στο διαδίκτυο και συγκέντρωσα τις αφίξεις των κρουαζερόπλοιων στην Κεφαλλονιά για το 2010. Ίσως να λείπουν ακόμη μερικά μικρότερα πλοία. Όποιος μάθει κάτι σχετικό, είναι ευπρόσδεκτος να το καταχωρήσει στο παρόν θέμα  :Very Happy: 

Cruises_KEF.doc

Υ.Γ.: Υπάρχει τρόπος να ανεβάσει κανείς ένα word με πίνακα, χωρίς να καταστραφεί αυτός;

----------


## trelaras

Πολυ καλη δουλεια!ελπιζω να ειμαι στο νησι για να μπορεσω να ανεβασω καμια φωτογραφια!

----------


## Appia_1978

Κάθε φωτογραφία, θα ήταν άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Πηγή: http://kefaloniapress.gr

----------


## GameManiacGR

*Θα αλλάξει όψη το λιμάνι Ληξουρίου

*                         Μέχρι σήμερα η Παλική έχει ένα μεγάλο λιμάνι, το  οποίο στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του παρέμενε ανεκμετάλευτο λόγω του ότι  είναι ρηχό και δεν μπορούσε να γίνει εκβάθυνση λόγω των πυρομαχικών.

                                                                                                                                                      Tην περασμένη Δευτέρα 21/3, συνεδρίασε στον χώρο  του λιμενικού ταμείου, η λιμενική επιτροπή για λήψη αποφάσεων, τα οποία  αφορούν την χερσαία ζώνη λιμένος στις περιοχές αρμοδιότητάς της.
 Ανάμεσα στα θέματά της ήταν η προσφορά της μαγνητοτεχνικής για  ανίχνευση και συλλογή εκρηκτικών απο τον θαλάσσιο χώρο μπροστά από το  Λιμεναρχείο Ληξουρίου.
 Είναι ένα έργο που εφόσον προχωρήσει θα αλλάξει την όψη του λιμανιού  στο Ληξούρι, αφού μετά την απόσυρση των πυρομαχικών που έχουν ριχτεί  στην θά-λασσα από τον πόλεμο του ΄40, θα γίνει εκβάθυνση και ο χώρος   μπροστά στο Λιμεναρχείο και μέχρι το Πόρτο θα μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει πάνω  από 150 σκάφη.
 Εδώ θα πρέπει να συγχαρούμε την λιμενική επιτροπή και το Μανώλη  Βαλέτα για την προώθηση ενός τέτοιου θέματος, αν και γνωρίζουμε ότι το  όνειρο και η ιδέα αυτού του εγχειρήματος ανήκουν στο μέλος της λιμενικής  επιτροπής Ελπίδα Κατσαϊτη, η οποία και στο παρελθόν έχει προσπαθήσει   μέσα από αυτόν τον φορέα, να προσφέρει για την περιοχή της. 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό στούς δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε, που ο  τουρισμός στην χώρα μας δεν είναι στο καλύτερο σημείο του, να γίνονται  τέτοια έργα που θα δώσουν ζωντάνια  και θα τονώσουν περιοχές  όπως η  Παλική.

πηγή:e-kefalonia.net

Kαι 2 φωτογραφίες απο τα έργα που γίνονται στην προβλήτα που δένουν τα πλοία της Κυλλήνης

Εικόνα 020.jpg Εικόνα 022.jpg


Αν δεν είναι στο σωστό θέμα ας το μεταφέρει κάποιος.

----------


## ιθακη

> Πηγή: http://kefaloniapress.gr


 
καλα Φανη ηταν γνωστο οτι τα περισσοτερα φορτιγα προτιμουν τον Αστακο (εκτος απο τις μεταφορικες τις Ιθακης...)αλλα με τοση διαφορα δεν το περιμενα

----------


## Appia_1978

Η Σάμη είχε να παρουσιάσει αξιόλογη κίνηση αυτό το καλοκαίρι, τόσο από γιωτ όσο και από φορτηγά πλοία!
Παρακάτω, ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από τους περασμένους μήνες:

17.08.2012 High Power III

High Power III_17.08.12.jpg

28.08.2012 Savarona :-)

Savarona_28.08.12.jpg

31.10.2012 Edro IV

Edro IV_31.10.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Η ραγδαία ανάπτυξη του εξαγωγικού εμπορίου της Ιόνιαν Καλκ, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την άφιξη πολλών ωραίων μικρών φορτηγών πλοίων στο Αργοστόλι. Παρακάτω δύο εξ αυτών:

15.09.2012 Ελένη Κ

Eleni K_15.09.12.jpg

09.10.2012 Ommax

Ommax_09.10.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια καλοκαιριάτικη άφιξη του Βάσος Κ από το Σχοινάρι στο μικρό λιμανάκι της Πεσσάδας.

Vasos K_01.08.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αρχές Οκτώβρη είχαμε και τον κατάπλου του Ρωσσικού πολεμικού Νοβοτσερκάσσκ, στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της αιωνίας φιλίας Κεφαλλονιτών-Ρώσων. Το πλοίο ήταν ανοιχτό για το κοινό ενώ είχαμε και παρέλαση Ρώσων πεζοναυτών στο Αργοστόλι. Πολύ εντυπωσιακό!

Novotserkassk_09.10.12.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Η Σάμη είχε να παρουσιάσει αξιόλογη κίνηση αυτό το καλοκαίρι, τόσο από γιωτ όσο και από φορτηγά πλοία!
> Παρακάτω, ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από τους περασμένους μήνες:
> 
> 17.08.2012 High Power III
> 
> High Power III_17.08.12.jpg
> 
> 28.08.2012 Savarona :-)
> 
> ...


Παρά του ότι μου χτυπάει κάπως στο Ελληνικό μου συναίσθημα (βλέπεις Τούρκος στα Επτάνησα δεν πάτησε *ποτέ*) πρέπει να είναι περίεργο συναίσθημα το να βλέπεις το savarona live....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ήταν ... Από τη μια, η μεγάλη σημαία με ξένισε και μάλιστα Τουρκική στη Σάμη! Σκέφτηκα, γιατί να μην έχουν και τα δικά μας, όπως παλιά, μεγάλες σημαίες. Από την άλλη, το πλοίο είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών και εάν σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία κάποτε να το δεις ζωντανά, θα πρέπει να την αδράξεις άμεσα  :Cocksure:

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα παροπλισμένα πλοία του Αργοστολίου:

1) To όμορφο παλιό coastal ship από πίσω, είναι το Loughborough. Πιάστηκε για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων. Δυστυχώς, δε γνωρίζω το όνομα του ωραίου ιστιοφόρου και τι κάνει εκεί. Κανείς φίλος μήπως;
Unknown+Loughborough_02.11.12.jpg

2) Το παλιό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, ΛΣ-107. Υποθέτω, το έχει αγοράσει κάποιος ιδιώτης. 
Ex LS-107_02.11.12.jpg

3) Το Ίλιον, και αυτό κατασχεμένο για λαθρεμπόριο τσιγάρων
Ilion_28.08.12.jpg

4) Παλιό περιπολικό του ΛΣ. Γνωρίζει κανείς φίλος τον τακτικό του αριθμό;
Unknown_02.11.12_D.jpg

5) Ένα πολύ όμορφο καραβάκι! Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς το όνομα και την προϊστορία του;  :Smile: 
Unknown_02.11.12_A.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Συγχαρητήρια Μάρκο...είναι σαν να πήγαμε βόλτα στο Αργοστόλι....μόνο τυρόπιτα από το Σπαθή δεν πήραμε.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  Εάν φτιάχνανε κάποτε και τη μαρίνα και δεν ήταν αναγκαίο να βουτάει κανείς μέχρι τα γόνατα στις λάσπες, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε, είχαμε την τύχη να φιλοξενήσουμε πάρα πολλά πανέμορφα γιωτ στο λιμάνι του Αργοστολίου. Τα πιο μεγάλα αράζανε δίπλα από το μπαστούνι των κρουαζερόπλοιων και τα μικρότερα στο λιμεναρχείο ή στην προκυμαία. Παρακάτω παραθέτω μερικά από αυτά για να πάρετε μια ιδέα του τι γινόταν εδώ το καλοκαίρι. Για όποιον του αρέσουν τα γιωτ, αξίζει να επισκεφτεί το Αργοστόλι και γενικότερα το νομό!

1) Το πανέμορφο Albacora of Tortola 22.09.2012
Albacora of Tortola_22.09.12.jpg

2) Το αμερικάνικο και ασυνήθιστου σχεδιασμού Andrea Cay 28.08.2012
Andrea Cay_28.08.12.jpg

3) Το Black Sea 10.10.2012
Black Sea_10.10.12.jpg

4) Το παράξενο Πορτογαλικό Bonum 31.07.2012
Bonum_31.07.12.jpg

5) To Odessa 08.08.2012
Odessa_08.08.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

6) Το Corelia 31.07.2012
Corelia_31.07.12.jpg

7) To τεράστιο Hampshire II 08.08.2012
Hampshire II_08.08.12.jpg

8) To Ionian Princess 04.08.2012

Ionian Princess 04.08.12.jpg
9) Το Christianne B του Τσάκου (βλέπε σημαία)
Christianne B_26.09.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Η φετινή σαιζόν έκλεισε με ρεκόρ, όσον αφορά τον αριθμό των κρουαζερόπλοιων που επισκέφτηκαν το όμορφο νησί μας. Συνολικά ήταν λίγω πάνω από 100. Υπήρξαν ημέρες, όπου είχαμε ταυτόχρονα 4 πλοία στο Αργοστόλι!  :Smile: 
Για του χρόνου, υπολογίζονται περίπου 90 αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα έχουμε και περίπου 10 αφίξεις στο Φισκάρδο και περίπου 5 στο Βαθύ! Γιώργο ακούς;  :Very Happy: 

Παρακάτω μερικές εικόνες του φετινού καλοκαιριού από το Αργοστόλι:

1) Costa Classica 08.08.2012
Costa Classica_08.08.12.jpg

2) Costa Voyager 07.09.2012
Costa Voyager_07.09.12.jpg

3) MSC Armonia 08.08.2012
MSC Armonia_08.08.12.jpg

4) Nieuw Amsterdam 08.09.2012
Nieuw Amsterdam_08.09.12.jpg

5) Riviera 08.08.2012
Riviera_08.08.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

6) Sea Cloud 26.08.2012
Sea Cloud_26.08.12.jpg

7) Seabourn Odyssey 26.09.2012
Seabourn Odyssey_26.09.12.jpg

8) Ventura 02.08.2012
Ventura_02.08.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Μύθος έξω στον Πόρο για το χειμώνα. Πιστεύω, πως κάνει καλοκαιρινές εκδρομές από τη Σκάλα προς Ζάκυνθο και Ιθάκη και εκτελεί και χρέη ταξιού μεταξύ Πόρο-Σκάλα-Κατελειό (κυρίως για τους τουρίστες).

Mythos_14.12.12_Poros.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να το δουμε εν πλω άφιξη στον Πόρο Κεφαλλονιάς. (για τον φίλο τον APPIA)
mythos1.jpgmythos2.jpgmythos3.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Μπράβο φίλοι μου για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ο χειμωνιάτικος Πόρος:

Poros.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

και πάλι είναι πανέμορφος

----------


## Appia_1978

Πλησιάζει σιγά σιγά το καλοκαίρι και με αυτό αρχίζουν και οι αφίξεις των κρουαζεροπλοίων. Επίσης, οι εργασίες της Ιόνιαν Καλκ φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καταπληκτικά και έτσι κάθε εβδομάδα στολίζει το λιμάνι του Αργοστολίου και ένα άλλο φορτηγό πλοίο.

1) 09.05.2013 Decent

Decent_09052013_Argostoli.JPG

2) 16.05.2013 Eleni K II

Eleni K II_16052013_Argostoli.JPG

3) 16.05.2013 Splendour of the Seas

Splendour of the Seas_16052013_Fanari.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Salamis Filoxenia στις 7. Ιουλίου 2013 στο Αργοστόλι:

Salamis Filoxenia_07.07.2013_Argostoli.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Τα λάθος συνημμένα, δε σβήνονται;

----------


## Appia_1978

Στις 14.08.2013 μας επισκέφθηκε στη Σάμη η πρώην κυβερνητική θαλαμηγός της Γιουγκοσλαβίας, Istranka:

Istranka_14.08.13.jpg

Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο!

----------


## Appia_1978

Talitha, στις 24.08.2013 στο Αργοστόλι:

Talitha_24.08.13.jpg

Το πιο όμορφο γιωτ στον κόσμο, μαζί με το Savarona  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

To Splendour of the Seas, στις 15.08.2013 έξω από το αεροδρόμιο. Μοιάζει ολίγον με Καραϊβική  :Smile: 

Splendour of the Seas_15.08.13.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το επιβλητικό Ulusoy 15 στα ανοιχτά της Κεφαλλονιάς, στις 12.08.2013:

Ulusoy 15_12.08.13.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Μερικά από τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες:

1) Lady May
Lady May_25.09.2013_Argostoli.jpg

2) Mayan Queen
Mayan Queen_25.09.2013_Argostoli.jpg

3) Prinsendam
Prinsendam_25.09.2013_Argostoli.jpg

4) Discovery
Discovery_04.10.2013_Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

5) Costa Voyager
Costa Voyager_31.10.2013_Argostoli.jpg

6) Olga M
Olga M_31.10.2013_Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Συγγνώμη για την επιπλέον δουλειά, αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει στον τίτλο το "Liksouri" σε "Lixouri" που είναι και το σωστό; Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Στις 01.10. βρέθηκε το όμορφο Braemar της ιστορικής Fred Olsen για πρώτη φορά στο Αργοστόλι  :Smile: 


Braemar_01.10.2015_Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα για την Κρουαζιέρα στην Κεφαλονιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...tin-kefalonia/ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Χαζό" περιστατικό (υπό την έννοια ότι άφησε κακές εντυπώσεις και θα μπορούσε να είχε απεφευχθεί) με την άρνηση της KEFALONIAN LINES να επιτρέψει την επιβίβαση σε πλοίο της πυροσβεστών που είχαν συμμετάσχει σε κατάσβεση πυρκαγιών στην Κεφαλονιά.

_Περισσότερα εδώ_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Λιμάνι Πεσσάδας : το απόλυτο τίποτε!*06/06/2018

_Share on Facebook
__ Tweet on Twitter
_




__
_Κρανίου τόπος το λιμάνι της Πεσσάδας , καταγγέλουν ξεναγοί. Σε αυτό έρχονται χιλιάδες τουρίστες απο τη Ζάκυνθο και κατευθυνονται στη Μελισσάνη και Δρογκαράτη κυρίως, γεμίζοντας τα δηματικά ταμεία με ρευστό. Το λιμάνι της Πεσσάδας η πρώτη και η τελευταια εικόνα της Κεφαλονιάς δεν τους προσφέρει τίποτε. Ούτε μια χημική τουαλέτα, ούτε μια καντίνα με λίγο νεράκι.. Οσο για το ίδιο το λιμάνι πολλά ακούγονται για την κατάστασή του, αλλά για αυτό θα επανέλθουμε..

ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αυτό είναι το ταχύπλοο sea bus που δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Ληξούρι – Αργοστόλι*13/06/2018


_Share on Facebook
__ Tweet on Twitter
_




_ Όπως σας ενημερώσαμε χθες , (δες εδω),  το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών συζητάει σήμερα την άδεια δρομολόγησης επιβατικού ταχύπλοου σκάφους που θα συνδέει το Ληξούρι με το Αργοστόλι!!Από ότι καταλαβαίνουμε δεν είναι τουριστικό σκάφος, θα εκτελεί κανονικά δρομολόγια.__Ιδιοκτήτης του φαίνεται να είναι γνωστή ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία που δραστηριοποιείται στη γραμμή πολλά χρόνια._ 
_Αυτές είναι οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες που ανακαλύψαμε στο διαδίκτυο από την ανακαίνιση του σκάφους!__Σύμφωνα με την αίτηση,  το sea bus θα δρομολογηθεί στις 16 Ιουλίου.__Μια επιχειρηματική πρωτοβουλία που θα αναβαθμίσει τη ποιότητα των μεταφορών επιβατών (τουριστών και ντόπιων) Ληξούρι – Αργοστόλι.__Συγχαρητήρια στους επιχειρηματίες για τη πρωτοβουλία σε αυτές τις δύσκολες οικονομικές συνθήκες.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εχει ξεκινήσει το έργο των 4.300.000 ευρώ του Υπ. Υποδομών στο Λιμάνι Αργοστολίου*06/11/2018


_Share on Facebook
__ Tweet on Twitter
_




_Tο Υπουργείο Υποδομών και Μεταφορών χρηματοδοτεί το έργο αποκατάστασης του λιμένος Αργοστολίου από τους σεισμούς του 2014 με το ποσόν των 4.300.00 ευρώ.__Το έργο αφορά κυρίως, στην αποκατάσταση του κεντρικού λιμανιού στο Αργοστόλι(εμπορική και επιβατική προβλήτα) αλλά και στη συνολική αναβάθμιση-αποκατάσταση του παραλιακού μετώπου της πόλης από το χώρο του λιμανιού μέχρι τη γέφυρα Δεβοσέτου._
_Πιο συγκεκριμένα το έργο (ΒΆ Φάση, προϋπολογισμού 4.300.000,00¤) αφορά στην :_
_Αποκατάσταση του τμήματος IV (εμπορική προβλήτα),__Αποκατάσταση της επίστρωσης του τμήματος ΙΙΙ (βοτσαλωτό κρηπίδωμα, από την εμπορική προβλήτα μέχρι την προβλήτα λαχαναγοράς),__Αποκατάσταση του τμήματος IΙ (προβλήτα λαχαναγοράς),__Και την Αποκατάσταση του τμήματος I (νοτίου κρηπιδώματος από την προβλήτα λαχαναγοράς μέχρι τη γέφυρα Δεβοσέτου),_
_Το έργο ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει από τον χώρο του λιμένος Αργοστολίου με την αφαίρεση της ασφάλτου επίστρωσης. 

ΠΗΓΗ και φωτο_

----------

